# Samsung HD103UJ 1TB Platte wird nicht richtig erkannt.



## Montolio (24. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe schon eine Menge zu den Problemen mit dieser Platte gelesen. Leider konnte bisher niemand sagen wie man die Probleme löst und umgeht. Vielleicht finde ich es aber auch nur nicht. Deshalb brauche ich Hilfe.

Ich habe mir die oben genannte HDD mit einem externen Gehäuse (Coolermaster Xcraft, eSata und USB) gekauft. Leider wird die HDD je nach Betriebssystem nur mit 32MB oder 8GB erkannt. Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht was ich falsch mache.

Ich hänge mal einen Everest Report an. Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Ideen.

Gruß

Monti

Computer:
      Computertyp                                       ACPI x86-basierter PC
      Betriebssystem                                    Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium
      OS Service Pack                                   -
      Internet Explorer                                 7.0.6000.16609
      DirectX                                           DirectX 10.0
      Computername                                      MONTOLIO-VISTA
      Benutzername                                      Montolio
      Domainanmeldung                                   Montolio-Vista
      Datum / Uhrzeit                                   2008-03-21 / 08:33

    Motherboard:
      CPU Typ                                           DualCore Intel Core 2 Duo E6750, 2666 MHz (8 x 333)
      Motherboard Name                                  Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3  (3 PCI, 3 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Gigabit LAN)
      Motherboard Chipsatz                              Intel Bearlake P35
      Arbeitsspeicher                                   2048 MB  (DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM)
      BIOS Typ                                          Award Modular (01/15/0

    Anzeige:
      Grafikkarte                                       NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 512  (512 MB)
      Grafikkarte                                       NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 512  (512 MB)
      Monitor                                           Samsung SyncMaster 930BA/931B/931BA/931BF (Digital)  [19" LCD]  (HMBLC0092

    Multimedia:
      Soundkarte                                        Creative SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio Sound Card

    Datenträger:
      IDE Controller                                    Intel(R) ICH9 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 1 - 2921
      IDE Controller                                    Intel(R) ICH9 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 2 - 2926
      IDE Controller                                    Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
      Massenspeicher Controller                         GIGABYTE GBB36X Controller
      Massenspeicher Controller                         Microsoft iSCSI-Initiator
      Festplatte                                        Generic USB CF Reader USB Device
      Festplatte                                        Generic USB MS Reader USB Device  (31 MB, USB)
      Festplatte                                        Generic USB SD Reader USB Device
      Festplatte                                        Generic USB SM Reader USB Device
      Festplatte                                        Raidverb und SCSI Disk Device  (465 GB)
      Festplatte                                        SAMSUNG HD103UJ ATA Device
      Optisches Laufwerk                                HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H55L ATA Device  (DVD+R9:10x, DVD-R9:10x, DVD+RW:20x/8x, DVD-RW:20x/6x, DVD-RAM:12x, DVD-ROM:16x, CD:48x/32x/48x DVD+RW/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM)
      S.M.A.R.T. Festplatten-Status                     OK

    Partitionen:
      D: (NTFS)                                         375001 MB (191004 MB frei)
      E: (NTFS)                                         51913 MB (34206 MB frei)
      I: (NTFS)                                         49999 MB (30471 MB frei)
      Speicherkapazität                                 465.7 GB (249.7 GB frei)

    Eingabegeräte:
      Tastatur                                          HID-Tastatur
      Tastatur                                          HID-Tastatur
      Maus                                              Logitech HID-compliant G3/MX518 Optical Mouse

    Netzwerk:
      Primäre IP-Adresse                                192.168.1.7
      Primäre MAC-Adresse                               00-1A-4D-46-C6-36
      Netzwerkkarte                                     Realtek RTL8168/8111 Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)  (192.168.1.7)

    Peripheriegeräte:
      Drucker                                           An OneNote 2007 senden
      Drucker                                           Brother MFC-820CW USB Printer
      Drucker                                           Brother PC-FAX v.2
      Drucker                                           Microsoft XPS Document Writer
      USB1 Controller                                   Intel 82801IB ICH9 - USB Universal Host Controller
      USB1 Controller                                   Intel 82801IB ICH9 - USB Universal Host Controller
      USB1 Controller                                   Intel 82801IB ICH9 - USB Universal Host Controller
      USB1 Controller                                   Intel 82801IB ICH9 - USB Universal Host Controller
      USB1 Controller                                   Intel 82801IB ICH9 - USB Universal Host Controller
      USB1 Controller                                   Intel 82801IB ICH9 - USB Universal Host Controller
      USB2 Controller                                   Intel 82801IB ICH9 - USB2 Enhanced Host Controller
      USB2 Controller                                   Intel 82801IB ICH9 - USB2 Enhanced Host Controller
      USB-Geräte                                        Logitech USB G3 (MX51 Optical Mouse
      USB-Geräte                                        Standard-USB-Hub
      USB-Geräte                                        USB ISDN-Connector
      USB-Geräte                                        USB-HID (Human Interface Device)
      USB-Geräte                                        USB-HID (Human Interface Device)
      USB-Geräte                                        USB-HID (Human Interface Device)
      USB-Geräte                                        USB-Massenspeichergerät
      USB-Geräte                                        USB-Verbundgerät

    DMI:
      DMI BIOS Anbieter                                 Award Software International, Inc.
      DMI BIOS Version                                  F13a
      DMI Systemhersteller                              Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
      DMI Systemprodukt                                 P35-DS3
      DMI Systemversion                                 
      DMI Systemseriennummer                            
      DMI System UUID                                   00000000-00000000-0000001A-4D46C636
      DMI Motherboardhersteller                         Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
      DMI Motherboardprodukt                            P35-DS3
      DMI Motherboardversion                            x.x
      DMI Motherboardseriennummer                       
      DMI Gehäusehersteller                             Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
      DMI Gehäuseversion                                
      DMI Gehäuseseriennummer                           
      DMI Gehäusekennzeichnung                          
      DMI Gehäusetyp                                    Desktop Case
      DMI gesamte / freie Speichersockel                4 / 2


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    C000:0000  U.g.K7400.L.w.VIDEO ..........IBM VGA Compatible........12/19/07
    C000:0040  ..................2.C.l..#............".........PMIDl.o.......
    C000:0080  .....3b.M...|...-.....p...@.C...1.......S......`................
    C000:00C0  ........................................HWEAPCIR............g...
    C000:0100  ....VGA BIOS Version 62.92.25.00.AS03...DJH.......<.d...<.d....E
    C000:0140  N8800GTS TOP.........Version 62.92.25.00.04 ...Copyright (C) 199
    C000:0180  6-2007 NVIDIA Corp..........G92 Board - 03930000...............C
    C000:01C0  hip Rev   ......................................................
    C000:0200  ....BIT......E2.....B.....C.....D.....A.....I.....L.....M.....N.
    C000:0240  ....P.....S.....T.....U.....V.....c.....x.....d.....i.&.....B...
    C000:0280  ....V..........%.b.Y................\\z...........RI.....{n.....
    C000:02C0  ...........b...$......).8.........k...........W...Be.....PU..o.(
    C000:0300  .....#..#...P....X...........%.b..._. .....12/06/07.............
    C000:0340  ....r...........U.L.F.F.[.g...|... .r...........U.L.F.F.,...M...
    C000:0380  1.`...".5.`.B.i.c...G.....J.........[.Q.....U.^....._...`.`.F.`.
    C000:03C0  `.`...a.`.L...f.>.>.>.[...}.>.n.r...q.>._.t.L...B.x...z.........


--------[ Debug - Unknown ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    HDD             Raidverb und SCSI Disk Device
    HDD             SAMSUNG HD103UJ
    HDD             SAMSUNG HD103UJ ATA Device
    PCI/AGP         10DE-0600: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 512 [10DE-0600] [NoDB]


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (24. März 2008)

Also theoretisch sollten es bereits im BIOS  ca 931 GiB, die du dann erst formatieren musst. 
Vielleicht haste die Platte an ein SATA Port angeschlossen, der eigentlich fürs RAID gedacht ist ?
Trenn mal alle Laufwerke ab, schließe nur deine Platte an und guck im BIOS was angezeigt wird. Wenn die Platte korrekt erkannt wird, dann schließe andere Platten an.


----------



## fiumpf (24. März 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 24.03.2008 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf Wunsch von Raptor.


----------



## Montolio (24. März 2008)

Hi Raptor,

am Raid-Anschluss hängt ein Samsung Raid1. Habe bewußt die Ports 0/1 und 4/5 benutzt. Jeweils als USB und eSata. Zur Zeit hängt es ohne dem Gehäuse am Sata Anschluss. Dadurch wurde es aber auch nicht besser. Die 32MB Erkennung wird wahrscheinlich nur der HDD-Cache sein. Warum unter XP allerdings dann 8GB erkannt werden ist mir schleierhaft. Habe die Platte nun sogar schon auf Sata1.5 gejumpert. Auch kein Erfolg. Bin kurz davor die zurück zu schicken.

Gruß

Monti



			
				Raptor-Gaming am 24.03.2008 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Also theoretisch sollten es bereits im BIOS  ca 931 GiB, die du dann erst formatieren musst.
> Vielleicht haste die Platte an ein SATA Port angeschlossen, der eigentlich fürs RAID gedacht ist ?
> Trenn mal alle Laufwerke ab, schließe nur deine Platte an und guck im BIOS was angezeigt wird. Wenn die Platte korrekt erkannt wird, dann schließe andere Platten an.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (24. März 2008)

Haste ein externes Gehäuse? Dann kannste die Platte mal als USB-Platte erkennen lassen und eventuell sind da 1000 GB oder auch 931 GiB zu sehen. 
Ansonsten schick die Platte zurück. Wenn die neue Platte dann auch nicht richtig erkannt wird, dann hol dir einfach 2x500 GB oder 4x250 oder 10x100 ?^^

@fiumpf 
danke ^^


----------



## Montolio (24. März 2008)

Hi,

habe alles schon probiert. XP und Vista. USB und Esata im Gehäuse. eSata außerhalb des Gehäuses. Sata im PC. USB an anderem PC.

nix funzt.

Gruß

Monti



			
				Raptor-Gaming am 24.03.2008 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Haste ein externes Gehäuse? Dann kannste die Platte mal als USB-Platte erkennen lassen und eventuell sind da 1000 GB oder auch 931 GiB zu sehen.
> Ansonsten schick die Platte zurück. Wenn die neue Platte dann auch nicht richtig erkannt wird, dann hol dir einfach 2x500 GB oder 4x250 oder 10x100 ?^^
> 
> @fiumpf
> danke ^^


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (24. März 2008)

Dann umtauschen


----------



## Montolio (1. April 2008)

Raptor-Gaming am 24.03.2008 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann umtauschen



Hi Rap,

habe ich gemacht. Bin mal gespannt was passiert.

Gruß

Monti


----------



## Ian4skulls (22. April 2008)

Montolio am 01.04.2008 08:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor-Gaming am 24.03.2008 18:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jo montolio habe in etwa das selbe problem wie du(das mit den 32mb und 8gb), nur dass ich se intern einbauen wollte....habe auch das selbe motherboard wie du...ev liegts daran..hab auch das neue bios f12 drauf gespielt...hat nichts gebracht.....ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, wenn du mit mal ne pn schreibst wenn du ergebnisse erziehlt haben solltest


----------



## Snake74147 (23. April 2008)

Die Sufu hätte dir schneller und bessere Ergebnisse gebracht.... .
Du hättest mal mit HD Tune oder einem anderen Festplattendiagnosetool vor Windows gucken sollen ob da alles richtig eingestellt war - denke nämlich nicht. Falls doch, liegt es am S-ATA-Controller bzw. RAid-Controller - dieses Gerücht hält sich ja wacker.


----------



## Ian4skulls (23. April 2008)

Snake74147 am 23.04.2008 09:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sufu hätte dir schneller und bessere Ergebnisse gebracht.... .
> Du hättest mal mit HD Tune oder einem anderen Festplattendiagnosetool vor Windows gucken sollen ob da alles richtig eingestellt war - denke nämlich nicht. Falls doch, liegt es am S-ATA-Controller bzw. RAid-Controller - dieses Gerücht hält sich ja wacker.



toll...damit hast du jetzt unheimlich weiter geholfen.....dieser beitrag war ja wohl voll fürn arsch....was soll zb richtig eingestellt sein? oder was kann man noch anders machen?
versuch uns nicht mit solchen nichtssagenden antworten zu belehren.

für weiter PRODUKTIVE antworten wäre ich echt dankbar


----------



## Birdy84 (23. April 2008)

Einige Boards haben Probleme mit 1TB Hdds, wenn diese per (e)Sata angeschlossen sind, mit USB gibt es keine Probleme. Das Problem äußert sich wie von dir bereits beschrieben. Nun weiß ich nicht genau, wie man das Rückgängig machen kann, du brauchst aber auf jeden Fall das HUtil von Samsung. Damit kannst du versuchen einen Low Level Format zu machen (alle Daten futsch!) oder du versuchst damit die Urspungsgröße wiederherzustellen (würde ich zuerst versuchen.


----------



## Ian4skulls (23. April 2008)

Birdy84 am 23.04.2008 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Einige Boards haben Probleme mit 1TB Hdds, wenn diese per (e)Sata angeschlossen sind, mit USB gibt es keine Probleme. Das Problem äußert sich wie von dir bereits beschrieben. Nun weiß ich nicht genau, wie man das Rückgängig machen kann, du brauchst aber auf jeden Fall das HUtil von Samsung. Damit kannst du versuchen einen Low Level Format zu machen (alle Daten futsch!) oder du versuchst damit die Urspungsgröße wiederherzustellen (würde ich zuerst versuchen.




dies hätt ich doch mal gerne etwas ausführlicher gewustt...also was genau ich machen muss/sollte mit diesem samsung programm bzw was das low level format soll
ich möchte aber die platte als intern über sata verbauen...ne usb lösung kommt mir da nicht infrage


----------



## Snake74147 (23. April 2008)

Ian4skulls am 23.04.2008 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Birdy84 am 23.04.2008 16:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Low Level Format empfehlen dir eh nur die "altten" hasen - sowas bringt bei den neuen Platten gar nix mehr.
Schau einfach mit HDTune nach was du verändern kannst und dann sage ich dir ob die werte richtig sind - kann nicht von jeder Komponente alle Werte im Kopf haben-.-.


----------



## Birdy84 (24. April 2008)

Snake74147 am 23.04.2008 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ian4skulls am 23.04.2008 21:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Low Level Format löscht dir die *gesamte* Platte, d.h. Bootsektor und Partitionstabelle werden zerstört. Natürlich kann man auch mit Norton Disk Doctor die ersten paar Hundert Sektoren Nullen, das hat den gleichen Effekt. €dit: Das ist nicht notwendig. Das folgende ist richtig.

Das Menü vom HUtil hab ich jetzt nicht im Kopf (kann ich vielleicht später mal nachsehen), dort gibt es eine Funktion, die die Standardgröße der Hdd wiederherstellt.


----------



## Montolio (8. Mai 2008)

Hi zusammen.

habe die Platte nun umgetauscht bekommen. Jetzt funktioniert sie unter XP zumindest einwandfrei. Nur Vista faselt dauernd was von einem Datenträgerfehler und ich solle alles sichern.

Es scheint also tatsächlich ein Hardwaredefekt der Platte gewesen zu sein. 
Mal sehen warum Vista jetzt noch meckert. Habe gerade mal alles neu installiert.

Gruß

Monti


----------



## TobiasClaren (27. Juni 2008)

Ich habe diese Platte gerade an ein Asus Commando mit Vista angeschlossen.
Sie wurde laut den Balons von Vista Fehlerfrei erkannt. Aber sie taucht nicht im Explorer auf. Im Gerätemanager ist sie drin.
Neustart ändert nichts.

War es das jetzt?
14 Tage sind lange um, aber wenn es unter Vista nicht läuft sollte das ein Mangel sein.


----------



## Snake74147 (27. Juni 2008)

TobiasClaren am 27.06.2008 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe diese Platte gerade an ein Asus Commando mit Vista angeschlossen.
> Sie wurde laut den Balons von Vista Fehlerfrei erkannt. Aber sie taucht nicht im Explorer auf. Im Gerätemanager ist sie drin.
> Neustart ändert nichts.
> 
> ...



Im Arbeitplatz oder Chaosplatz tauchen nur Partionen bzw. laufwerke auf - aber keine Festplatten.
Du must die erst formatieren.
Systemsteuerung->Verwaltung->da musste mal gucken
oder mit PM08


----------



## TobiasClaren (27. Juni 2008)

Ups, doppelt, wurdfe doch abgesendet, hatte da einen Fehler ...


----------



## TobiasClaren (27. Juni 2008)

Jetzt habe ich auch noch einen neuen Beitrag gesendet, statt den alten zu ändern   .

Das verstehe ich nicht ganz, evtl. ist es zu "DAU-mäßig"  .
Da muss ich dann aber klugscheißen. Da tauchen tatsächlich nur Partitionen auf, aber "formatieren" kann man direkt im Explorer.
Ich muss also nicht zuerst "formatieren", sondern >Partitionieren<.
Denn es taucht natürlich >gar nichts< im Explorer auf.

OK, ich denke gerade selbst daran, ob der Hersteller dort keine Partition eingerichtet hat. Dann sieht man tatsächlich nichts.
Aber da ich den Fall bisher evtl. noch nicht hatte (erinnere mich nicht daran), kam ich nicht weiter. Vor allem nachdem ich hier diese Probleme las.....
Aber es wäre schon nützlich, wenn man dafür nicht die Installlations-DVD/CD starten muss.
Denn theoretisch ist die nicht dazu vorgesehen Festlatten ein zurichten, wenn man nicht gleich das System installieren will.
Windows könnte ja wohl die Festplatten erkennen, und auch im laufenden betrieb Partitionieren.
Spezialprogramme können das ja wohl auch.
Oder fürchten die Millionenstrafen wenn sie eine Funktion einbauen die eigentlich selbstverständlich sein sollte   , für die aber andere schon Geld verlangen welche sich ungerecht behandelt fühlen ?

Man stelle sich vor, ein Autohersteller dürfte serienmäßig keine Navigationssysteme einbauen, weil die Navigationsgerätekonkurrenz etwas dagegen hat.....


----------



## Snake74147 (28. Juni 2008)

du solltest deine Fragen-Formulierung überarbeiten - jedenfalls ließ sich die Frage nciht so einfach herausfiltern XD.
Start->Systemsteeuerung->Verwaltung->Computerverwaltung->Datenspeicher->Datenträgerverwaltung


----------



## Montolio (15. Juli 2008)

Hi zusammen,

in der Datenträgerverwaltung erkennt man die physische Platte. Hier kann dann Windows die Platte partitionieren und formatieren im laufenden Betrieb. Also keine Panik.

Gruß

Andreas Peters


----------



## Nuklon (15. Juli 2008)

Jupp 2 von 5 Samsungplatten(500GB aufwärts), die durch meine Hände gingen waren vollständig ohne Partition. Weiß der Geier warum.


----------



## extrema125cc (4. Dezember 2008)

Habe seit eben gerade auch ein Problem mit meiner HD103UJ.

Und zwar habe ich sie gestern zwecks Datensicherung intern in meinem desktop verbaut,
da sie als externe ständig disconnected hat.
Lief auch alles super, alle Daten gesichert die 250gb Platte formatiert und Windows XP pro Sp2 installiert.
Danach wurd die 1tb Platte auch weiter ganz normal erkannt.

Nur wie ich heute morgen hochfahre ist sie plötzlich nicht formatiert und wird mir in Everest so angezeigt. 
Festplatte	SAMSUNG S13PJ9AQ924022 USB Device  (31 MB, USB)

Habe sie als erstes wieder ins externe gehäuse gebaut und über usb am Notebook getestet, daher usb-device.


Gibt es nun irgend eine Möglichkeit, dass sie wieder normal erkannt wird und ich an meine gesicherten Daten rankomme?

Schonmal Vielen Dank!
Gruß
Alex


----------

